# Welche Normen für sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit



## joki007 (12 Februar 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach den Normen, in welchen die Geschwindigkeiten für die Sicherheitsfunktion "sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit" angeführt sind.

Ich habe gerade das aktuelle Problem, ein Bearbeitungszentrum mit 3 Linearachse und einer Hauptspindel mit dieser Sicherheitsfunktion ausrüsten zu müssen.

Dem Bediener sollte es möglich sein, bei offenen Schutztüren die Linearachsen in sicher reduzierter Geschwindigkeit mittels Zustimmeinrichtung bewegen zu können.

Nun wäre es für mich eben interessant welche maximalen Geschwindigkeiten man hier fahren darf.

Weiters weiss ich nicht 100% wie man mit der Hauptspindel umgehen muss? Darf diese auch nur mit sicher reduzierter Drehzahl betrieben werden, oder muss diese bei offenen Schutzbereich komplett still stehen?
(Drehzahl 0)

Ich wäre euch für Hinweise sehr sehr dankbar...


Liebe Grüße aus Österreich
Joki


----------



## jabba (12 Februar 2008)

Diese Funktion wird normalerweise direkt vom Servoregler unterstützt.
Man kann diese Funktion nicht einfach selber programmieren.
Dies wird oft von (z.b meinen ) Kunden so angegeben:
"Bei offener Türe fahren wir nur mit 10%"

Die sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit wird z.B. vom Indradrive unterstützt. Dazu gehört eine Abnahme der Funktion. Diese ist durch den Hersteller dann erfolgt. 

Prinzipiell gilt hier 954-1

Im Anhang mal eine Beschreibung von Bosch-Rexroth.


Schau mal bei denen nach, da gibt es noch mehr Infos,
hab die nicht hochgeladen da z.B. PDF 9MB.


----------



## Znarf (12 Februar 2008)

Hallo
Ich kann dir gerade nicht sagen wo es steht, aber ich meine das die maximale sicher reduzierte Geschwindigkeit für Linearachsen bei 2000mm/min liegt. Für Spindeln kann ich es nicht sagen. 
Zum Thema Indradrive möchte ich noch anmerken, dass die Sicherheitstechnik dort die Geschwindigkeit nur Überwacht und nicht begrenzt. D.h. du musst selbst dafür sorgen, dass die Geschwindigkeit nicht überschritten wird, um dauernde Fehlerabschaltungen zu vermeiden.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## gravieren (12 Februar 2008)

Hi


Vorab:   Welche Steuerung wird verwandt  ?
(Heidenhain, Siemens)


Ich denke, wir reden hier von der "Betriebsart 2".

1 m/min   50 Umd/min.
(Je nach Land auch 2 m/min.  Es gibt Broschüren bei der Berufsgenossenschaft )

Mit dieser Drehzahl lässt sich NICHTS abfräsen, ist nur für "Ausuhren"
Bei BA2 darf auch KEIN Automatik-Betrieb möglich sein.

Ebenso MUSS abgeschaltet werden, sobald diese Grenzen überschritten werden.
(z.b. durch eine Überwachung der Gebersignal des Motors)



Dur benötigst NORMALERWEISE einen Abnahmetest  (Deutschland)
(Kann auch Selbst gemacht und Protokolliert werden)



Möglicherweise auch wichtig:

Sicheres Stillsetzen (Stops).
Sichere Bremsrampe(SBR)
Sicherer Halt(SH)
Sicherer Betriebshalt(SBH)
Sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit (SG).
Sichere Software-Endschalter(SE)
Sichere Software-Nocken (SN)
Sicherheitsgerichtete Ein/Ausgangssignale (SGE/SGA)
Sichere programmierbare Logik (SPL)
Sicheres Bremsenmanagment(SBM)



Ausserdem benötigt du eine Risikobewertung der Maschine.



Abnahme erfolgt normalerweise durch  das Zertifikat  EN954-1 / VDE801
Einfach mal GOOGLEN.


Karl


----------



## joki007 (14 Februar 2008)

Hallo!

Erstmals Danke für eure Antworten...

Zum Einsatz kommt bei uns ein PNOZ Multi mit Drehzahl - und Stillstandsüberwachung, welche die Gerbersignale des Motors auswertet.

Wir werden nun mit 2m/min für Linearachsen und 50U/min für Spindeln ins Rennen gehen, sobald in Betriebsart 2 (Enrichten) die Schutztüren geöffnet und eine Zustimmeinrichtung betätigt ist.


Liebe Grüße
Joki


----------



## gravieren (14 Februar 2008)

Hi

Hört sich gut an   

Frage doch auch nach den "Ländlichen" Vorschriften.

Z.b.   in BA2 darf kein Automatikbetrieb möglich sein.
      ...


----------

